# LAMIN-X



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey I just ordered this for my 03....What do you guys think of this www.lanin-x.com My max is dark blue and I got the Blue film for the headlights and tail lights.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> Hey I just ordered this for my 03....What do you guys think of this www.lanin-x.com My max is dark blue and I got the Blue film for the headlights and tail lights.



Nice looking mod, however your killing your light output at night. If you live in a city with a lot of street lights then I think you will be ok.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

oh yeah fix your link


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Redmax said:


> Nice looking mod, however your killing your light output at night. If you live in a city with a lot of street lights then I think you will be ok.


Not really, its actually the same output...no difference really except a purplish hint to the HID's..they even survived against the 18 wheeler throwin rocks at my ride today not that I was looking 4 one lol unexpected pop up anyway heres some pix..phone pix so bare with me...anybody wanna get me a digi. for xmas


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Like I posted in your other thread... I'm not sure I like the look of the blue film on the HIDs. I think it ruins the look and output. The rest of the car looks decent, but a subtle drop would be nice. 

I am curious to see how well the film protects the fogs, since those housings crack all the time on 02-03s. 

And its www.lamin-x.com.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

yea one is cracked already. So i've heard thats a common problem. The laminx will hold up pretty well. Yea I'd like to drop my ride. I found some D2 coilovers on ************** for $133. I'd have to call to see if they're bullshiting or not. but yea just look at this 
http://www.forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=445457


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> yea one is cracked already. So i've heard thats a common problem. The laminx will hold up pretty well. Yea I'd like to drop my ride. I found some D2 coilovers on ************** for $133. I'd have to call to see if they're bullshiting or not. but yea just look at this
> http://www.forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=445457


Yeah thanks, I saw that thread. I actually talk to Steven88 regularly over IM and we were discussing that this morning; as to whether the fogs crack because of debris or because of the supposed heat from aftermarket bulbs. That's open to debate, but he's gonna give the Lamin-X a shot and see how things go.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Btw, $133 per coilover? That's sweet if its true. I thought the lowest prices were like 700-800 for all 4 from Redmax or blackmaxx96 (or whatever his name was). Talk to them too, I heard they're good people to deal with.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Puppetmaster said:


> Btw, $133 per coilover? That's sweet if its true. I thought the lowest prices were like 700-800 for all 4 from Redmax or blackmaxx96 (or whatever his name was). Talk to them too, I heard they're good people to deal with.


yea see look http://www.**************.com/product/suspension/coilovers?_v=vmd00320
it doesnt say anything about per. even tho it may be.. I'll give em a call monday, i havent had time.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Kencapel said:


> Hey I just ordered this for my 03....What do you guys think of this www.lanin-x.com My max is dark blue and I got the Blue film for the headlights and tail lights.


You said you got it for the tail lights too but I wasn't able to find it on their website.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

iron tom said:


> You said you got it for the tail lights too but I wasn't able to find it on their website.


Even if they don't have it specifically, you can order a certain square footage of it and just cut it to size.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

oops i meant fog lights as u see in the pic..my bad


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

I got yellow lamin-x overlays for my fog light lenses, because the passenger side lens had developed some hairline cracks from road debris. I am also going to get HIDTech "Lexus Yellow" capsules to go inside the fog lights over the stock H3 bulbs.


----------



## slobo430 (Jan 7, 2006)

that price differnce on d2 coilovers and JIC is enourmous haha...at least double


----------

